# One week in & still no name!!!



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

I've had my little girl (my hedgie, that is) for a week now & for the life of me cannot settle on a name. Previous owner called her "Baby", but I'm not sure I want that name. Anyone have any suggestions?? She's about 3 months old (I've rehomed her) & at this point seems to be more of the shy, leave-me-alone kind of hedgie, but I know it's still early. Some names I've been tossing around are below, but none of them have really grabbed me. Any input on these or any additional suggestions???

Calypso (Greek) = she who hides
Chiquita (Spanish) = little girl <-- (which is what I've sort of been calling her at this point)
Luna (Spanish) = moon
Shyla (Hindi) = daughter of the mountain (she has nothing to do with mountains, but I just like the name)
Koko (Native American) = night
Piglet
Squirt
Cricket
Bashful


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I, personally, favor Shyla out of all the ones you provided. Since she's shy and quiet, it seems to just fit her in my mind and it's a very pretty name.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I like Calypso and Cricket best, because I think they are pretty (in Cricket's case it's just too cute) and also feminine.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I like Cricket.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

For a little girl I really like the name Clover. Or Flower (from Bambi), she was pretty shy.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

lol I also like the name cricket its cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> I, personally, favor Shyla out of all the ones you provided. Since she's shy and quiet, it seems to just fit her in my mind and it's a very pretty name.


I like Shyla too  .


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

LarryT said:


> tie-dye hedgie said:
> 
> 
> > I, personally, favor Shyla out of all the ones you provided. Since she's shy and quiet, it seems to just fit her in my mind and it's a very pretty name.
> ...


Hey, I'm not the only one now! :lol:


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i would say Shyla or Luna pretty names for a pretty little girl!


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Awh I like Cricket also 
& I decided if I got a hedgie & it was a girl, I was gonna name her Rumor


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

From the ones you have posted, I also like Cricket.
Here are a few more ideas for you, that we didn't use (we got a little boy & then when we did get a girl, she was already named)...
Acacia (greek for spine or thorn)
Patmos
Salome (peace)
Zoar (smallness)
Parsley
Ankle
Sapphira (beautiful)


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Calypso, definitely. Then again, I'm on a Greek myths kick again.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i like cricket. i had a cricket doll when i was little.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

I like Cricket, but Squirt was my favorite from your list...too many good choices! I understand your dilemma.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Cricket for me too


----------

